# Spring Reef Bite



## Fishalot (Mar 24, 2007)

Happy Hookers posted a few limits caught on hair jigs on the reefs. Anyone having any luck,heading up this weekend. Have been trolling with some success in that area but havent seen many boats jigging . Gonna give it a try. Anyone else trying this weekend, should be getting better with the warm up.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

The moon is full April 11th. That should be the peak if the spawn. The week before and after should be when you don't want to miss an opportunity.


----------



## kisherfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

You guys need to catch a break from this north/ east winds. Are side of the pond is fishable on these north winds, but easterly makes it pretty bumpy. Very little break anytime soon.


----------



## SJB (Mar 22, 2017)

Okay boys and girls - pretty new to this site and really new to fishing erie. Hopefully my question isn't out of turn, but when you talk fishing the reefs, where are you talking about? I hope to be on Erie the last week in April. Maybe that will be too late?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 30, 2013)

SJB said:


> Okay boys and girls - pretty new to this site and really new to fishing erie. Hopefully my question isn't out of turn, but when you talk fishing the reefs, where are you talking about? I hope to be on Erie the last week in April. Maybe that will be too late?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.


The reefs are at the western end of Erie port Clinton oh


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

SJB said:


> Okay boys and girls - pretty new to this site and really new to fishing erie. Hopefully my question isn't out of turn, but when you talk fishing the reefs, where are you talking about? I hope to be on Erie the last week in April. Maybe that will be too late?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.


Just "google" reef complex and you can get a map showing all of the reefs and where they are. It will be hard to miss when you launch out there....you will see all of the boats haha


----------



## TAG24 (Sep 29, 2005)

About the reefs since most are inside the danger zone, how do you know when it's ok to be there or more important when not to be in there?


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

There's actually three zones on the firing range divided in thirds from shore to the top.
If any zone is closed there will be a watchman on the lake with a red flag on his boat. They will let you know if you are entering a restricted area.
Also, they will announce it on your marine radio.
You don't have to fish the reef's to catch fish. You can stay west of the range or go north of it and be successful. There's plenty of options when the bite heats up.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

SJB said:


> Okay boys and girls - pretty new to this site and really new to fishing erie. Hopefully my question isn't out of turn, but when you talk fishing the reefs, where are you talking about? I hope to be on Erie the last week in April. Maybe that will be too late?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.


I rarely jig fish on or around the reefs. When the males are stacked around the turtle creek area, you just have to go out in about 9' to 14' of water and drift and jig. If wind is coming out of the S, SW or SE just go out of creek and go west a little and go to 9' of water. And drift out to about 14' of water. Its a good distance of a drift. Find what depth you hit the most fish and try and start your drift 1/4 mile short of it and drift out past it. Normally they are stacked out there and you are catching them at all depths.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Bluewalleye said:


> I rarely jig fish on or around the reefs. When the males are stacked around the turtle creek area, you just have to go out in about 9' to 14' of water and drift and jig. If wind is coming out of the S, SW or SE just go out of creek and go west a little and go to 9' of water. And drift out to about 14' of water. Its a good distance of a drift. Find what depth you hit the most fish and try and start your drift 1/4 mile short of it and drift out past it. Normally they are stacked out there and you are catching them at all depths.


+1 on this! I RARELY jig the reefs themself. Too crowded and honestly never had to. I just go out of turtle creek and find 10-14FOW and watch my electronics and start fishing and crush 'em. Easy as that. Seriously


----------



## jarvis7622 (Jan 9, 2015)

that is good to hear I will be there on the 9th


----------



## BuckeyeHusker (Feb 27, 2014)

Completely agree that it is better stay away from the fleet. All of the boats will definitely move the fish around. Last two years we had better luck jigging on the outside edges of the reef complex 23-26 FOW. Had the area completely to ourselves and a ton of fish. Only downside was a longer run but I'll take that over the crowds. 

Also used our spot-lock on the trolling motor. If we hit a fish, we'd stop on it and fan cast the area...consistently caught 3 or 4 fish in each spot because they were bunched up. Go 5-10 minutes without a pickup, simply shut off the trolling motor and start drifting again.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

BuckeyeHusker said:


> Completely agree that it is better stay away from the fleet. All of the boats will definitely move the fish around. Last two years we had better luck jigging on the outside edges of the reef complex 23-26 FOW. Had the area completely to ourselves and a ton of fish. Only downside was a longer run but I'll take that over the crowds.
> 
> Also used our spot-lock on the trolling motor. If we hit a fish, we'd stop on it and fan cast the area...consistently caught 3 or 4 fish in each spot because they were bunched up. Go 5-10 minutes without a pickup, simply shut off the trolling motor and start drifting again.


Agreed! Last year the fishing was best for us in the 20ft of water range. More numbers and bigger fish. Caught fish shallower but they also seemed to be smaller and more sporadic.


----------



## BuckeyeHusker (Feb 27, 2014)

Another "tip" when we fished shallow (12-feet or less) was to fish water that the boat did not travel over. If you are on the front or back of the boat cast out away from the boat and work your jig back at an angle. If you are in the middle of the boat cast out on the leading edge side of the boat and work you bait back to the boat. In that shallower water the boat drifting over will spook the fish, so the idea is to present your jig to the fish before the boat gets to them.


----------



## TAG24 (Sep 29, 2005)

Good to know and thanks for the info. I have a 24' Striper and like to stay clear of shallow water. It's currently blocked in storage by other bigger vessels so i won't be able to get her out till the end of the month. Never fished the jig bite before but would like to. If the weather looks good next weekend (8th, 9th) I'll post in the trade-a-trip forum looking for an open seat. Keep a looksea out for me!


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> +1 on this! I RARELY jig the reefs themself. Too crowded and honestly never had to. I just go out of turtle creek and find 10-14FOW and watch my electronics and start fishing and crush 'em. Easy as that. Seriously


Same here. The bay can be like that. Talk about not seeing any boats and throwing 30 fish back! I haven't done it in a couple years, but it was a blast. We marked fish in the open sand flats and it was game on.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Lot of great fishing West of Turtle and very few boats,


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Shortdrift said:


> Lot of great fishing West of Turtle and very few boats,


That is great to hear. Thanks for posting. Hoping to get up this week and give it a go.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Shortdrift said:


> Lot of great fishing West of Turtle and very few boats,


I was completely alone for most of the morning. Although we were east of the creek


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

idontknow316 said:


> I was completely alone for most of the morning. Although we were east of the creek


nice fish
did you cast or jigging vertical ?


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Vertical. 5/8 ounce, no minnow. Purple and green


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Looks like water cleaned up nice


----------



## Seadoocaptain (Jul 25, 2016)

I can't wait to jig for the first time.. Grew up listening to stories about the spring walleye jig but never have experienced it for myself... Time to de-winterize the boat for the sixth or seven time this winter, hahahaha. I cant wait, will post results daily!!!!!


----------

